
What programmers can learn from economists: fundamentals and models - ash
http://blog.darknedgy.net/technology/2015/11/04/0/
======
sharemywin
That's the difference between computer science and programming. One is a
science used to find better ways to solve abstract problems the other is
"technology" the application of said science to "make a buck"... I mean solve
problems for humanity.

